# Yummy Snackies



## vetasst (May 13, 2008)

I know last year there was this same topic. But I thought it would be fun to open it up again, like myself there are plenty of newbies to the donkey world and I would like to share some of my "kids" favorite snackies.

They ALL like chunks of bananas




(will do anything for them) and like wheat thins, animal cookies also PBJ sandwiches.

Drinks: cool aid and drinking bottled water. Not sure if it is the water or just playing with the bottle. It if funny any way you look at it.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 13, 2008)

Your right Angie, there are alot of newbies on here now..so lets make this a fun post, and everyone add there favorites..

Mine would be: graham crackers and windmill cookies, fritos, and coconut macroons And they LOVEEEEEEEE there apple flavored wormer.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 14, 2008)

This is a great thread. Ok, I guess my two are finicky? I tried the banana, and they actually made a "face" at the taste.



Maybe we'll try again with a more ripe banana. They won't even eat apple slices



They DO like shredded carrots mixed with some sweet feed, their li'l bite-size horse treats and that's about it. We will have to try graham crackers & animal crackers too


----------



## fourhorses (May 14, 2008)

All my equines will do ANYTHING for Cracklin' Oat Bran!


----------



## Emily's mom (May 14, 2008)

OH! My poor kids are so deprived, they only get carrots and they love apples.

I tried puffed rice but they just blew it all over the place. I don't think that they were ever given treats before they came to us, because they didn't know what to do with it. So I guess I'm afraid of spoiling them





I will try some of the new suggestions


----------



## Chico (May 14, 2008)

P.J. loves oatmeal cookies warm from the oven.

Mac has a special thing for apples and carrots.

Both boys love rolled oats. I hide medicine in them when needed. I just tell the boys it's a special treat.





Chico


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2008)

I think Betsy's name for me is "Carrots!"





When I'm feeding the chickens, she follows me around, doing her "squeaky balloon" noises, until I give her a (small) handful of scratch grain.

She loves apples, and anything I make with apples, including Apple Crumb cake and Apple Raisin muffins. I think she might kill for oatmeal the way my husband likes to make it, with apples, brown sugar, and cinnamon.

Hubby has fed her the last bite or two of a Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pie.

She has also gotten to sample Mountain Dew (again, husband.) She likes it! Hey, Mikey!

If Betsy has a name for my husband, I suspect it might be "Sugar!"


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 23, 2008)

Ours likes anything. tee hee. She loves peanut butter, watermelon, apples, strawberries, popcorn, rice krispies, froot loops, cookies of any type, bread, broccoli, lettuce, red peppers and many other things! tee hee. She is so cute!


----------

